# special charactere alt + 242



## nofr00 (Feb 8, 2005)

hi !
I have a list of special charactere with codes like alt128 = Ç but I can not get alt 242 or 243 with is "bigger than..or equal (like >= )
why does it not working ?
I have the same problem with gamma, beta and alfa....


----------



## epos159 (Dec 1, 2004)

1. Are you using the correct font that corresponds with that symbol?

2. Have you tried to copy and paste from the "Character Map" under "System Tools"?


----------



## nofr00 (Feb 8, 2005)

*doesn't work*

hi !
thanks for wondering and try to help me
Wich font should I use ? isn't it enought with standart font which are installed with the os ?
the codes I named are standart ansi codes....
I try to copy paste from word to lotus notes, lims, notepad but it doesn't work...


----------



## epos159 (Dec 1, 2004)

Have you considered downloading a Greek font for your Greek letters? and why not use the > = on the keyboard?

If you can't find a Greek font let me know... I have one. 

Hope that is of some help to ya! :smile:


----------



## nofr00 (Feb 8, 2005)

*greek font will be great...*

hi !
well I will be very happy if you can send me greek font ! thank you !
I know i can use >= but it isn't really nice when you use this in presentation for university with formular and so on ....and sorry not with word ! but lims with is a labolatory system.... may be i would need a special font for math symbol....???


----------

